# My pleco died



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I got home from school today and went to feed my O, JD, and catfish. SOmehow my pleco died during the day. I saw it yesterday swimming and eating just fine. but today it was just laying dead on the bottom.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it can't hurt to take some of the water to your lfs ans have em check it for nitrate/nitrite/ammonia/ph


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

kinda weird though, my O cat and JD are all fine and it looked like the pleco just croaked for no reason, maybe stress i dont know. The O would often snap at feeders by it that hid by the heater near it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Stroke??? It can happen. Most fish get strokes and just end up dead without signs of being touched or stressed.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

r.i.p.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> it can't hurt to take some of the water to your lfs ans have em check it for nitrate/nitrite/ammonia/ph


 you shouldn't need to you should have test kits yourself.

as for the pleco - was it new?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I had it for approximately 3 or 4 weeks I think, too late to get a replacement.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> I had it for approximately 3 or 4 weeks I think, too late to get a replacement.


 if you only had it a couple of weeks I would think it just never really settled in the tank, its sad, but it happens









why is it too late to replace?

also dont add to the tank for a month or two after a death


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

its too late because my LFS sucks big nuts and only has a week warranty, I wish i could kick them in the balls, plus i'm not gonna add anything else into the tank, my next venture is building a stand and a 150 gallon for it then putting a pygo shoal in it


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> its too late because my LFS sucks big nuts and only has a week warranty, I wish i could kick them in the balls, plus i'm not gonna add anything else into the tank, my next venture is building a stand and a 150 gallon for it then putting a pygo shoal in it


 buy another plyco, and return the other carcass a day later.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I worry that my Pleco will either get attacked by my shoal of P's and die or he will just die from boredom.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

you can have one of mine. They fight.


----------

